
Rasputin: full of ecstasy and fire - lermontov
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/rasputin-ecstasy-fire/
======
kogus
Rasputin was a fascinating guy. /r/colorizedhistory had a good colorized photo
of him just the other day. I think it adds a little to the story.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ColorizedHistory/comments/5pcu9w/ra...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ColorizedHistory/comments/5pcu9w/rasputin_mystical_adviser_in_the_court_of_czar/)

~~~
digi_owl
Impressive.

Crazy thing is that he seems almost familiar.

~~~
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Galdalf from the Peter Jackson LOTR movies

~~~
trhway
lean muscular "boney" build carries you with minimum damage through the health
hazards of the mid-life and the beard is the sign of high testosterone (ie.
drive) while absence of boldness shows that it managed well by the body
without overshooting. That basically means several decades [after the age of
late 20ish early 30ish when the full maturity of the brain and body and
skills/education is achieved] of active productive life
pushing/studying/doing/mastering things of interest.

------
WillyOnWheels
I read the book.

I liked this interview with the author:

[http://seansrussiablog.org/2016/12/05/rasputin-the-man-
and-t...](http://seansrussiablog.org/2016/12/05/rasputin-the-man-and-the-
myth/)

It is the author's opinion that the famous story of Rasputin's assassination
was mostly made up, except for the fact he was shot and killed.

